# Scolder Squirrel Call



## chad6 (Mar 26, 2007)

Hey guys this is my first post

I was just wondering if any of you guys on here own a scolder squirrel call by quaker boy and if you are happy with it. ive had it for about a year now and am not impressed with it. when i try to locate the squirrels (which i dont do too often...only after ive scared them off or if i have just set foot in the woods) nothing responds. idk if i just am really bad with it or if it is just a really bad call
thanks.


----------

